# What can we do to help VT recover?



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

I've seen a couple things:

Text FOODNOW to 52000 to donate $10 to Vermont Food Bank to buy $60 in groceries
Text REDCROSS to 90999 to donate $10 to American Red Cross Disaster Relief

How about manual labor? Just cleaning stuff up?

I could swing a day or two this weekend to come up and help.

Where to go? What to bring? What to do?

Anyone else out there interested in putting some blood, sweat and tears into a state that a lot of us spend a lot of time in over the winter?

-w


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2011)

I know right now, access to parts of SoVT is fairly limited. Hopefully, some roads will open up soon. If I hear anything regarding what's needed, I'll post it up. I'm sure drjeff will as well. People and businesses in the Mt Snow area have been pretty good about updates on FB.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2011)

WJenness, great ideas, for now I would suggest money is best. I personally give to Red Cross. I would be cautious with going up to help with clean up since if it's not properly coordinated effort you might just get in the way and even cause more damage.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

andyzee said:


> WJenness, great ideas, for now I would suggest money is best. I personally give to Red Cross. I would be cautious with going up to help with clean up since if it's not properly coordinated effort you might just get in the way and even cause more damage.



Thanks Andy...

I've texted both of the above as a start... I had the same thoughts about going up and getting in the way... I know it's tough getting around up there, and I certainly don't want to cause any more strife to be dealt with...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I've seen a couple things:
> 
> Text FOODNOW to 52000 to donate $10 to Vermont Food Bank to buy $60 in groceries
> Text REDCROSS to 90999 to donate $10 to American Red Cross Disaster Relief
> ...



I've already donated today to the VT Foodbank.  And I've also let many of my fulltime Mount Snow area friends know that if they need help (manual labor, a place to stay for a while, emotional support, whatever, just to say the word).  So many people affected in Vermont have some ties to the ski/tourism industry which allows so many of us non VT residents to have plenty of fun year round.  Now is the time for those of us non VT'ers to help the vermonters who help us


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a good question. i'd like to contribute a bit on behalf of AlpineZone as well.... just need to find the right place to make sure it gets in the right hands. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2011)

My parents live in Ludlow for the summers Nick.  You can send them beer money.  I'm heading up there next weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is a good question. i'd like to contribute a bit on behalf of AlpineZone as well.... just need to find the right place to make sure it gets in the right hands. Suggestions are appreciated.



A couple to consider:

http://www.strattonfoundation.org/

The Vermont Irene Flood Relief Fund - 100% of the procedes goto businesses unable to open because of Irene

The United Way has a Irene relief fund for VT and NH

The Mad River Valley Communtiy Relief Fund  http://mrvcommunityfund.org/

Also the VT Food Bank


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is a good question. i'd like to contribute a bit on behalf of AlpineZone as well.... just need to find the right place to make sure it gets in the right hands. Suggestions are appreciated.



I always go with Red Cross, in hard times they always seem to be the first on the scene taking care of folks.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, but I want it to be specific. Do they keep those funds set aside for the particular causes?


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 30, 2011)

As a serious statement, one of the best things all of us can do, is to show up and spend money this winter.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 30, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> As a serious statement, one of the best things all of us can do, is to show up and spend money this winter.



This.

Except no need to wait for winter.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Aug 31, 2011)

www.vtresponse.wordpress.com


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2011)

From the Bratt Reformer: http://www.reformer.com/localnews/ci_18792766

They have a "5 article a month" limit on what you read. So if you get an error, just clear your cookies.  :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2011)

Right now it seems, per a statement put out by VT state emergency officials this morning, the best thing that we can do right now, is stay away!

"Please be advised that one of the biggest barriers to our ability to get this work done and get the roads opened is traffic. Construction equipment can't operate effectively or efficiently if they have to keep stopping to wait for cars to go through."

Makes total sense.  Let the crews get in and get driveable access now.  When the time is right, say maybe in a week or 2 (or longer in some cases i'm sure), then actual physical presence help would be appreciated i'm sure.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 31, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> As a serious statement, one of the best things all of us can do, is to show up and spend money this winter.



+1. My daughter is now a student in Vermont so I hope to do my part in helping the state recover starting late September. (they've got problems at the school too)  Unfortunately I've got my own problems here in NNJ that need to be resolved. (Tree down = no electric and probably about last in line to JCP&L).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/fashion/stylephile/2011/08/help_for_northe.html?camp=fb


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2011)

*MRG organizes volunteer date for this Thursday*

Aug 31, 2011:  	Hurricane Irene really walloped our area. So we are pulling together volunteers from MRG community to work in Moretown tomorrow. If you can make it down to Moretown on Wednesday please let us know  so we can relay how many MRG-folks they can expect. The idea is to have  folks meet at 10 AM down at the Town Hall and by then we should have  work assignments set. To help lure you down there will the MRG Basebox  crew will be serving up vittles for lunch! The best way (actually the only way) to get to Moretown from the Valley is the Pony Farm Road.

source
http://madriverglen.com/


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> as a serious statement, one of the best things all of us can do, is to show up and spend money this winter.


winner


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Right now it seems, per a statement put out by VT state emergency officials this morning, the best thing that we can do right now, is stay away!
> 
> "Please be advised that one of the biggest barriers to our ability to get this work done and get the roads opened is traffic. Construction equipment can't operate effectively or efficiently if they have to keep stopping to wait for cars to go through."
> 
> Makes total sense.  Let the crews get in and get driveable access now.  When the time is right, say maybe in a week or 2 (or longer in some cases i'm sure), then actual physical presence help would be appreciated i'm sure.



While this is true, we must keep the commerce alive. Many areas like the MRV are OPEN and ACCESSIBLE and eager to host visitors. Worse are people who are simply driving around to "see what's happening", gawkers. Those of you who are dollar-spending visitors are needed, especially on areas that are now becoming accessible.  I thank friends of the MRV for the support and kind words.

Follow progress in the MRV at www.Facebook.com/MRVpostIrene


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2011)

Not to pick on drjeff but I'd add ... 





drjeff said:


> Let the crews get in and get driveable access now.  When the time is right, say maybe in a week or 2 (or longer in some cases i'm sure), then actual physical presence help would be appreciated i'm sure.



Sure this is true for spots where roads/bridges are still being fixed but my impression is there's clear access (and more of it by the day) to many areas where as many "boots on the ground" as possible would be appreciated asap. I've been following events in the MRV closely as I'm planning to go up there Saturday and think it would not be impeding progress to get there via I-89 to Waterbury to 100 south. (No access via 100B through Moretown. Apparently there's now also access via Roxbury Gap but only via back roads that may be in tough shape, so I'll avoid those and take the longer way around.) 

As noted above, lots of useful info at https://www.facebook.com/MRVpostIrene. If you simply want to drop some coin at local businesses, there was a post there that said most will be open by the weekend - maybe even American Flatbread, which got devastated by flooding but helped by hordes of volunteers.

But there seems to be critical need - now, not in a couple weeks - for some basic supplies (gasoline, propane, batteries, water, baby formula/diapers, pet food, paper towels, etc etc etc) in places like Granville and Rochester that have been all but cut off until the first emergency drops got in there yesterday or today. (Hell, yesterday they put out a call for people with HORSES to try to bring stuff in.) An aid convoy is being organized tomorrow from a staging area at the East Warren General Store and there's bound to be similar situations in other parts of the state, where as long as you can get to the staging area to drop off supplies, you're doing a world of good. 

My own plan is to help with this:
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=268644696496766

As the organizer just said when asked what's needed most: "Everything "

The page hasn't been updated yet to say so but from the MRVpostIrene page I know there will be a similar dropoff Saturday, so that's what I'm doing - filling my pickup with kids' clothes, toys, books, etc etc etc., then hopefully helping distribute what they collect Friday.

Also, and again this is MRV-specific (I'm an MRG shareholder so that's where I'm oriented) but I second the recommendation of the Mad River Valley Community Relief Fund http://mrvcommunityfund.org/ . Sounds like they operate with extremely low overhead and all the money goes to MRV people in need. I've seen Win Smith speak highly of it, and back up his words with a $100k donation from Sugarbush.


----------



## threecy (Sep 1, 2011)

Vermont is getting the press right now, but parts of Western Massachusetts are just as bad with numerous bridges washed out, buildings floating away, an entire town cut off from civilization, and the National Guard on scene.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2011)

threecy said:


> Vermont is getting the press right now, but parts of Western Massachusetts are just as bad with numerous bridges washed out, buildings floating away, an entire town cut off from civilization, and the National Guard on scene.



Yeah haven't heard anything about that 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## noski (Sep 1, 2011)

polski said:


> I've been following events in the MRV closely as I'm planning to go up there Saturday and think it would not be impeding progress to get there via I-89 to Waterbury to 100 south. (No access via 100B through Moretown. Apparently there's now also access via Roxbury Gap but only via back roads that may be in tough shape, so I'll avoid those and take the longer way around.)



Thanks, Polski- I would only suggest that you take exit 9, and then right on Rt 2 West toward Waterbury for about 4 miles, then left at Rt 100South (by the Snowfire Subaru).

Waterbury was hit very hard. I went thru last night and it made me teary. Every single house from on the entire Main Street stretch has piles and piles of ruined homegoods, sheetrock, insulation, etc. The dust is extreme at this point. By NOT taking exit 10 and traveling that entire devastated stretch, you will help keep traffic down.

I fear nearby communities like Waterbury are not as "connected" as the MRV and will not recover as quickly as we have.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2011)

threecy said:


> Vermont is getting the press right now, but parts of Western Massachusetts are just as bad with numerous bridges washed out, buildings floating away, an entire town cut off from civilization, and the National Guard on scene.



Haven't heard this either.

Which town is isolated?

-w


----------



## threecy (Sep 1, 2011)

*Western Franklin County, MA Devastation*



WJenness said:


> Haven't heard this either.
> 
> Which town is isolated?
> 
> -w



Hawley (much of Berkshire East Ski Resort is in that town).  I believe they've been able to reach most of the residents, but I believe many are still stuck.

Charlemont was also heavily damaged, as were Colrain, Heath, and Shelburne Falls.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/08/recovery_begins_in_the_wake_of.html



> Facing a more difficult situation is Hawley where more than 10 inches of rain fell, most if it in six hours. Water overwhelmed culverts and ripped out large chunks of pavement in nearly every town road, said Gregory Cox, the volunteer fire chief and emergency management director.





> “At 9 p.m. Sunday, three-quarters of the town could go nowhere. They could only go 100 feet before they reached road damage,” he said.
> 
> Much of the town lost phone and power lines so there was no way to reach people. The residents didn’t have water either because the pumps for the private wells weren’t operating without electricity.
> 
> Volunteer firefighters, communicating with radios did their best to contact everyone. The town could not begin to make major road repairs because the Department of Public Works Garage, located near the Chicopee River, was damaged, he said.



You can watch the quilt studio in Shelburne Falls literally float away in this video:


----------



## vcunning (Sep 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/fashion/stylephile/2011/08/help_for_northe.html?camp=fb



Just placed my order


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Just placed my order



Did that yesterday.

-w


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2011)

*From MRG*

[FONT=&quot]MRG had this in their newsletter.  Their web does not have this much info.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- B
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Greetings MRG Community, 

  Well it has been a very trying week here in the Mad River Valley. I am [/FONT]


 The Munn Bridge north of Moretown is     washed away by Hurricane Irene.​               [FONT=&quot]sure you are already well aware "The   Valley", neighboring towns and Vermont generally have been   devastated by the effects of Hurricane Irene. First off let me tell you that   General Stark Mountain itself weathered the storm with very little impact   outside of many downed trees. For that we are thankful, but our neighbors   down at lower elevations were not nearly so fortunate.  We here at the   mountain are doing all that we can to help with the relief effort and we   encourage you to help in any way that you can. [/FONT]


 Route 100B Moretown​               [FONT=&quot]
  Check out the *[FONT=&quot]Mad River   Valley Hurricane Irene Facebook Page [/FONT]*for all the   latest information. We strongly encourage you to help in the relief effort in   any way that you can. Volunteer opportunities abound and will for some time.   Financial aid is also critical at this time and *[FONT=&quot]donations are being   accepted by the Mad River Valley Community Fund[/FONT]*. Thanks   to everyone in the Mad River Glen community for rallying to the cause of our   neighbors. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Eric[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Please Donate to the MRV Community   Fund[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


 German Flats Road by the Fayston School took a major     beating.​                    [FONT=&quot]Many folks in the Mad   River Glen community  have asked how they can help in the relief   effort. If you are not in the area the best way to help is to donate to the [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Mad River Valley Community   Fund[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].   This local non-profit organization was established in 1989 to specifically   respond to the needs of Mad River Valley residents. They have set up a   special Flood Relief Fund. This is the best way to get much needed aid to   local folks who really need it. Volunteer representative of the Community   Fund hit the ground running and are already out distributing funds to folks   in need. You can rest assured that by giving to this amazing organization   100% of your donations will be used here in the Mad River Valley[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Want to Volunteer on the Ground?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There is   certainly no shortage of volunteer opportunities to help out folks [/FONT]


 Shareholder Dot Helling takes a well deserved lunch break     during the cleanup effort in Moretown. Many in the MRG community have     banded together to help out flood victims.​ [FONT=&quot]in need. The   best way to find out where your services can best be utilized is to look for   a relief "event" posted on the [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Mad   River Valley Hurricane Irene Facebook Page.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Simply   click on the "Event" link on the left hand side of teh page and   you'll get particulars on when and where specific projects will be taking   place. This really is an amazing tool that has enabled volunteers and folks   in the most need to connect with one another. Please be aware that these   kinds of volunteer opportunities will be going on for some time to come so   whenever you have the time or the inclination you'll find someone in need of   your help.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Follow the Relief Effort [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


 Route 100 just south of Route 17 junction.     Shareholders Dave Dion and John Jamieson's businesses are off to the left     of this photo.​ [FONT=&quot]The best way to keep abreast of what is happening in terms of   the relief effort is to visit the [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Mad   River Valley Hurricane Irene Facebook Page. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Here you   will find the latest news and updates to the situation, pics and videos and   pretty much anything you'd need to know abou the monumental relief effort   currently going on. It is also the best way for potential volunteers to learn   were their efforts can best be used. [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Second Homes Needed for Flood Victims[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Are you or someone you know displaced by the flood? Or do you   have a [/FONT]


 The Schultz's, along-time MRG family, house in Moretown     was hammered by the flood caused by Hurricane Irene.​ [FONT=&quot]vacant house or condo in the area? We are looking to link people   displaced by the flood with those who have vacant second homes or   condominiums in the area. Please contact Betsy Jondro at 793 8976 or via   email at [/FONT][FONT=&quot]jondro@madriver.com or   Sarah Dillard at 496 9538 or via email at sarah@sarahdillard.com   [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
   [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Mad River Valley Flood Drive[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Drop items at Waitsfield Elementary School[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]9/2 Friday - 8:30 am to 7 PM [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]9/3 Saturday - 8:30 am to 7 PM [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
  Please donate any clothes (that are in decent condition), that you [/FONT]


 Damaged building on Bridge Street.​ [FONT=&quot]or your   children no longer wear, ALL sized are needed, where people of many ages   suffered great losses, due to Hurricane Irene.  Please do not forget   about you old infant clothes, where many families that have been affected   have infants.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Toys (and   books) are welcome too, there are a great deal of children who are at a loss   as well, and would be forever grateful to whomever was kind enough to donate,   to have a toy or two to play with. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For food, we   are looking for non- perishable food items...as nutritional as possible, but   I am certain snacks would be enjoyed also.  Please remember, there are   many people still without power, when you are deciding what non-perishable   food to donate.[/FONT]


 Solar panels by American Flatbread/Larue Farm. in     Waitsfield.​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After   Friday, we will be distributing the clothes, toys, books and food to   Moretown, Waitsfield & Waterbury, the items you donated will then be   distributed amongst the towns, to families in need. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]                                                                            [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you   happen to be interested in donating your time as well, I would be greatly   appreciative, please send me an email at [/FONT][FONT=&quot]bcochran1434@aim.com and   I will get back to you with further details.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]UPDATE : The Mad River Drive has   become so large that the National Guard will take our items (including by   air) to other Vermont communities in need too. People are coming from as far   away as Boston, NY, and Maryland to help transport things.[/FONT]


 The Kingsbury Bridge in Warren during     the storm. ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Just placed my order



I liked the "call to order" for this on the Mount Snow Passholders site!  :lol:

All I'll say is that in the reference to this on the passholders site, one of Vcunning's, Glenn's and my good friends left a certain key letter out of the word "shirts"  :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2011)

Man...

VT can't catch a break:



> Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
> Unbelievable. New Flash Flood WARNING now for Killington, Mendon, Pittsfield Vermont - same areas with utter Irene devastation. Horrible. NECN crew in Mendon. I have to admit - very surprised by these heavy downpours in VT. Knew there'd be showers, didn't think they'd sit and pour.



-w


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like Killington is providing some temp lodging, which is very cool: 

http://news.alpinezone.com/100615/



> Vermont's Killington Resort is offering temporary housing at the Killington Grand Resort Hotel for local residents in Killington, Pittsfield, Bridgewater and Mendon (Wheelerville Road and East) who either lost their home, or their home is deemed uninhabitable due to damage from tropical storm Irene for up to one week.


----------



## polski (Sep 2, 2011)

noski said:


> Thanks, Polski- I would only suggest that you take exit 9, and then right on Rt 2 West toward Waterbury for about 4 miles, then left at Rt 100South (by the Snowfire Subaru).
> 
> Waterbury was hit very hard. I went thru last night and it made me teary. Every single house from on the entire Main Street stretch has piles and piles of ruined homegoods, sheetrock, insulation, etc. The dust is extreme at this point. By NOT taking exit 10 and traveling that entire devastated stretch, you will help keep traffic down.
> 
> I fear nearby communities like Waterbury are not as "connected" as the MRV and will not recover as quickly as we have.



Thanks, will take your suggested route - I did spot this on the MRVpostIrene page after I'd posted here but neglected to update my note.

I also should say that drjeff's original point, while not true as a blanket statement, certainly does seem to be accurate in certain areas, on certain roads. I was just looking at photos a friend in West Dover posted of severe washouts in her area, as well as a FB page for Deerfield Valley relief efforts, and the message from there is a very clear "stay away for now, unless you live here." (There's even a debate over whether it's appropriate for people with second homes in the area to come in.) 

Know the local situation before you go. But there definitely are places that are safely accessible and need the help - and/or are staging areas for "official" relief convoys. (For example, the MRV Flood Drive expanding so that dropped-off goods will be brought, even airlifted, to other communities)


----------



## polski (Sep 2, 2011)

I've gotta say I'm bummed by the weather forecast of as much as 2" of rain in VT Sat into Mon


----------



## polski (Sep 2, 2011)

Quick update to say this is apparently a rapidly evolving situation - response has been so overwhelming that some drop-offs (in the MRV for instance) are no longer accepting clothing or other supplies for the time being. Personally I'm reassessing how and when I best can help. Again the situation may well vary by locality.

It's heartening that there might actually be TOO MUCH help, for some areas at least.


for instance, this just in


> Mad-River-Valley-Hurricane-Irene
> The Salvation Army in Barre has let us know that they should be contacted before heading over there with your clothes. The situation is constantly changing.


----------



## polski (Sep 2, 2011)

> Mad-River-Valley-Hurricane-Irene
> Thank you so much for your outpouring of support at the Waitsfield School Drive today but we have so much stuff at this point we are not looking for more personal items. We are just looking for volunteers to sort and if you really wish to help bring boots, gloves, masks, shovels, tarps, dehumidifiers or fans. We don't need any other items at this time or please donate to the Valley Community Fund!



1


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Phish show raises more than $1.2M for Vt. recovery

ESSEX JUNCTION, Vt. (AP) -- Phish's benefit concert raised more than $1.2 million for the Vermont victims of flooding from Tropical Storm Irene.

The Burlington-bred jam band, which formed in the early 1980s, offered to play the benefit after the Aug. 28 storm wrecked hundreds of roads, bridges and homes across Vermont and temporarily cut off entire towns.

The sold-out concert before about 12,000 fans on Wednesday at the Champlain Valley Exposition fairgrounds in Essex Junction was the band's first Vermont show since 2004.

Phish said on its website that all the proceeds from benefit concert will be directed to The WaterWheel Foundation and the Vermont Community Foundation to help in the state's flood recovery.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 17, 2011)

Grace Potter is doing two fundraisers for Vermont. One will be October 9 at the Flynn in Burlington, and the other, a solo acoustic performance on October 10, at Sugarbush.

More info here.


----------



## nortannoel (Oct 14, 2011)

Really very good community.I am very happy to join this community.The thread is very good..And also the replies are very good and informative.Thank you for your informative article and discussion. I have been looking for information on access equipment and in particular a scissor lift .


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2011)

nortannoel said:


> really very good community.i am very happy to join this community.the thread is very good..and also the replies are very good and informative.thank you for your informative article and discussion. I have been looking for information on access equipment and in particular a scissor lift .



3... 2.... 1....


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anybody see the "I'm with VT" Tshirt campaign raised $26000? Pretty good chunk of change I'd say.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Anybody see the "I'm with VT" Tshirt campaign raised $26000? Pretty good chunk of change I'd say.



I bought a shirt and a magnet...

-w


----------



## John W (Oct 14, 2011)

For those of you in the NYC area, they are holding a charity event at Citywinery here in NYC.  I have posted the link for those that want to donate.  I know they are supposed to have raffles drinks and the like..  THought it would be useful here.  I myself was debating attendance.

Here is the link..  
www.inlu.com/iLovermont


----------



## noski (Oct 20, 2011)

www.wabenaukifestival.org 

For those in the NE part of MA, the Merrimack Valley is hosting a music festival fundraiser this Sunday afternoon for the Mad River Valley (flood relief) Community Fund.  That's pretty cool in our eyes....


----------

